# Banding or castrating pygmy goat



## judymayes (Feb 13, 2007)

I was wondering when it is too old to band or castrate a Pygmy Goat Buck kid and in everyones opinion whis is the prefered choice of method used today banding or castrating 
Judy mayes


----------



## bergy5 (Nov 10, 2003)

It is never too late. We try to always band early. This year we had two boys out of a new buck & wanted a longer look at them. We just clamped both at 6 months this week, no problems. We will not cut.


----------



## rranch (May 19, 2006)

I agree, it is never to late. I know of two pygmy bucks that were recently banded. One was about 2 and the other over a year. You do need a special banded, like the bull type to do it though.


----------



## Loda Farm (Mar 5, 2006)

I cut mine. However, never after 4 weeks, there is too much chance of heavy bleeding after that age. I would call my vet after 4 weeks to take care of cutting him. I prefer cutting to banding personally. They seem to get over the ordeal rather quickly.

Laura


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

We use the Burdizo method; quick and from studies shown to be the least painful method. The bucklings are still too young but we just finished 2 of the ram lambs at 4 weeks old. If you aren't familiar with the procedure look at Fiasco Farms web site - she has a very good tutorial. We use Rescue Remedy an hour before and then another dose during.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

We band our but never before the age of 6 weeks. I could not imagine banding a buck at two years old. I had two bucks that I wanted to see how they were going to grow. I took them to the vet, paind $25.00 each and he did it. They were 9 months old. OI would thing banding a goat that old would be WAY to much stress on them and pain.


----------

